# Warhammer 40k Demotivational Posters



## Jezlad

I'm putting together a thread of warhammer 40k demotivational posters.

Feel free to add your own.


----------



## scscofield




----------



## Serpion5




----------



## maelstrom48

The plasma weapons one is my favorite.

I also like the techpriest meme.










And the obligatory warp travel poster:


----------



## falcoso




----------



## Sethis

Random selection


----------



## Serpion5




----------



## The Sturk




----------



## Magpie_Oz




----------



## Galahad

scscofield said:


>


Hee hee, that's my mini.
I love seeing that motivator crop up.


----------



## falcoso




----------



## spanner94ezekiel




----------



## Da Joka

I have more laying around somewhere...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I found this picture online a while ago and thought that the few quotes that had been attarched to it were pretty lame. Seemed like this was the perfect time for me to make my own demotivational poster.


----------



## falcoso

There was this one that I made a while ago


----------



## Biellann

Maybe not so demotivational...
<<
>>


----------



## Chaosftw




----------



## Da Joka

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I found this picture online a while ago and thought that the few quotes that had been attarched to it were pretty lame. Seemed like this was the perfect time for me to make my own demotivational poster.


Welp... this thread is officially won, Good Game everyone, but we can go home.


----------



## Nordicus




----------



## Suijin

maelstrom48 said:


> The plasma weapons one is my favorite.
> 
> And the obligatory warp travel poster:


Except the blind mentally traumatized astropath doesn't guide the ship (they have 3 eyed mutants where the 3rd eye both "sees" the warp and can instantly kill any normal mortal they look at it with, and they are "noble" families with power and wealth beyond imagination due to being these mutants) and the ship is probably older than that, like maybe 20,000+ years old.


----------



## Archon Dan

Thanks for all the good laughs everyone. I will look for something to contribute. But the barrel seems pretty picked through. And Magic certainly is Heresy; that's why I don't play Fantasy.


----------

